# Shimano Deore, XT, XTR, XX, X0, X1, 1x11 group weights.



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

So I know there are a lot of people like me who like to know the actual weights of the groupsets out there and I just wanted to give you guys some basic information.

PD: It may not be exact information but it's pretty close to the real deal.

WEIGHTS: (UPDATED)








CURRENT is Deore with sram 11-36 cassette and chain, and shimano M345 brakes.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Daniel. I appreciate the time put into this, but I have so many questions:


What is the second last column, "SLX, XTR, SLX, XTR...." refer to?
Are these actual weights on your scale, claimed, or sourced scale weights from the Interwebs - or a mix of all 3?
What is the "SLXTR" column header for?
Maybe you shouldn't have totals at the bottom because some groupsets are missing as many as 4 components. (?)

Thanks again - having this all in one place will be helpful.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

phlegm said:


> Thanks Daniel. I appreciate the time put into this, but I have so many questions:
> 
> 
> What is the second last column, "SLX, XTR, SLX, XTR...." refer to?
> ...


Slxtr is a mix of components. On the right side there are the actual component of the mix group.

The ones that are missing is because in a 1x11 system there are no front derailleur no front left shifter and so on.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Daniel de la Garza said:


> Slxtr is a mix of components. On the right side there are the actual component of the mix group.


Ah, thanks - it's a mix-n-match build. Got it.



Daniel de la Garza said:


> The ones that are missing is because in a 1x11 system there are no front derailleur no front left shifter and so on.


Indeed, but surely the XT 1X11 build still needs brakes, right? 
Also, assuming bbb is the bottom bracket, some builds don't have that listed either.



Re the weights again, are all these weighed on your own scale? Just want to confirm the source(s).

Also, just curious on another one: what is the difference between "brakes" and "Discbks". Is the latter rotors? (Although seems heavy at 350g for one entry.)

Lastly, you have an XTR chain weight of 276g in your mixed build (SLXTR), however the other XTR chain referenced (first column) is 254g. Is that 276g chain something different?


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

phlegm said:


> Ah, thanks - it's a mix-n-match build. Got it.
> 
> Indeed, but surely the XT 1X11 build still needs brakes, right?
> Also, assuming bbb is the bottom bracket, some builds don't have that listed either.
> ...


Some of them are confirmed and others are claimed on Internet. I did say it might not be exact but it's pretty close to the actual info you will find if you look for yourself.

About the brakes some of them I didn't put Em because to compare the gx with the XT 1x11 would not be fair since sram doesn't have a brake that GX or so. You can always grab the info from another column.

As far as the chain again it's claimed not exact. The one with exact weight it's the lighter one and it's confirmed the other one it's just Internet based.

I know it might be confusing but darn it's hard to find something like this on the Internet and so I uploaded it here. I will update the image for better understanding. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheers. The reason I'm pressing for details is that we've had demand for something like this for a while, and it is a good candidate for our WW FAQ. However, I want to understand more of the details before I move it there.

The more you can clarify/clean it up, the better it will be for us.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

phlegm said:


> Cheers. The reason I'm pressing for details is that we've had demand for something like this for a while, and it is a good candidate for our WW FAQ. However, I want to understand more of the details before I move it there.
> 
> The more you can clarify/clean it up, the better it will be for us.


Just updated more in detail and with everything i had so its better and easier for understanding.


----------

